# New member and pics of my Maltese baby!!!



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys and gals. Just joined up tonight! I have a very small trophy grade teacup Maltese that has never been out doors! Say hello to Jack-Bo!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. You have a cute pup there.


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry guys! I thought this was a general dog forum last night! I see now it is a golden retriever forum! My apologies; this is my first online forum and I had a glass of merlot with dinner last night.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board. We have no issues with any member that owns any breed if they wish to join here as well.

The company that owns this board also owns a board for your breed as well.

Here is the link;

Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL I though that was an odd looking Golden puppy..Welcome to the group though


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you guys for being so understanding! I felt pretty silly when I saw what I had done. I used to own a golden retriever as a child before I upgraded to a Maltese.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

MalteseStatus said:


> Thank you guys for being so understanding! I felt pretty silly when I saw what I had done. I used to own a golden retriever as a child before I *sidegraded *to a Maltese.



fixed....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

MalteseStatus said:


> I have a very small trophy grade teacup Maltese that has never been out doors!



Cute Maltese...how old is he? I was just wondering what you mean that he's never been outdoors. You mean literally never been outside or that you're raising him to be an indoor dog and he will never _live_ outside? Just curious...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome. Your pupper is very cute.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

MalteseStatus said:


> Thank you guys for being so understanding! I felt pretty silly when I saw what I had done. I used to own a golden retriever as a child before I upgraded to a Maltese.



hmm, probably not the right choice of words here... :no:


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Cute Maltese...how old is he? I was just wondering what you mean that he's never been outdoors. You mean literally never been outside or that you're raising him to be an indoor dog and he will never _live_ outside? Just curious...


It is a she, and she is four years old. Female Maltese are considerably more exclusive and expensive than their male counterparts. 

This particular Maltese female rarely travels outdoors. She has her own dedicated "potty room". The only time I take her out is when I go shopping. I like to have a small, white dog in my arms to show my superiority.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I smell a troll...:uhoh:


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I smell a troll...:uhoh:


A bad one but yes... I agree.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

MalteseStatus said:


> The only time I take her out is when I go shopping. I like to have a small, white dog in my arms to show my superiority.


Huh.........? I didn't know having a small white dog makes you superior? Oh, well, I guess now I do.....sheesh!


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I smell a troll...:uhoh:


What in the world are you talking about? Is that supposed to be some kind of insult? Troll; I guess we're in fifth grade?


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

MicheleKC87 said:


> Huh.........? I didn't know having a small white dog makes you superior? Oh, well, I guess now I do.....sheesh!


There are many toy breeds that command that extra status. When average dog owners see me parading around town with my teacup princess their faces turn green with envy. It may be sad to say, but I get my jollies from this type of reaction. 

Simply put; a Maltese is a status symbol similar to a Rolex or Mercedes Cabriolet. When people see me with my Maltese they assume I am rich. If I can spend over $1000 on a dog as well as $100's a month on upkeep and grooming I must be wealthy, right?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just don't see how someone "accidentally" joins a Golden Retriever forum that clearly says it on the top of the page, as well as several Golden Retrievers, talks about how they don't take their dog outside unless its to a mall to feel "superior" and that they've "upgraded" to a Maltese.

Sounds to me like you're just trying to get a rise out of people, but what do I know ...


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I just don't see how someone "accidentally" joins a Golden Retriever forum that clearly says it on the top of the page, as well as several Golden Retrievers, talks about how they don't take their dog outside unless its to a mall to feel "superior" and that they've "upgraded" to a Maltese.
> 
> Sounds to me like you're just trying to get a rise out of people, but what do I know ...


Honestly after I realized what I had done I didnt plan on writing here anymore other than thanking everyone for being nice. Sadly, I get an email every time someone writes back to me and when I see juvenile name calling going on I am forced to come back to defend myself. My apologies if I have said the wrong thing, but like I said, this is my first online forum so give me a chance.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I guess it just struck me as odd when you said "upgraded" to a Maltese, like a Golden Retriever is a Honda Civic and you just bought a BMW.

You're in the right spot to know, that if being a status symbol is more important to you than having a best friend, that the typical Golden price from a good breeder is well over $1000, and that they typically cost more to feed, more to groom, therefore, cost more to own.

So therefore, I would say that if a Maltese is a Mercedes than a Golden Retriever is a Ferrari.

Anyway, if I'm wrong about you, then I apologize. Do you have any other pictures of your pup?


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

MalteseStatus said:


> I used to own a golden retriever as a child before I upgraded to a Maltese.





MalteseStatus said:


> I like to have a small, white dog in my arms to show my superiority.





MalteseStatus said:


> There are many toy breeds that command that extra status. When average dog owners see me parading around town with my teacup princess their faces turn green with envy. It may be sad to say, but I get my jollies from this type of reaction.
> 
> Simply put; a Maltese is a status symbol similar to a Rolex or Mercedes Cabriolet. When people see me with my Maltese they assume I am rich. If I can spend over $1000 on a dog as well as $100's a month on upkeep and grooming I must be wealthy, right?



Nope, no troll here.

Here ya go

Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums

Have a nice day:wavey:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is just wacked!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

MalteseStatus said:


> What in the world are you talking about? Is that supposed to be some kind of insult? Troll; I guess we're in fifth grade?


Insult? Don't believe you are intelligent enough to realize it's an insult. 

As far as fifth grade behavior, go back and look at your posts again and tell us who is acting immature. 


MalteseStatus said:


> There are many toy breeds that command that extra status. When average dog owners see me parading around town with my teacup princess their faces turn green with envy. It may be sad to say, but I get my jollies from this type of reaction.
> 
> Simply put; a Maltese is a status symbol similar to a Rolex or Mercedes Cabriolet. When people see me with my Maltese they assume I am rich. If I can spend over $1000 on a dog as well as $100's a month on upkeep and grooming I must be wealthy, right?


Your logic is skewed. I know people that have half a million dollar homes, 100k cars in the garage. Are they wealthy? No they are just in debt. Just cause you think your are giving the image of wealth, does not mean you are in fact wealthy. 

When I see someone with a toy dog I usually imagine they can't handle a real dog. 



MalteseStatus said:


> Honestly after I realized what I had done I didnt plan on writing here anymore other than thanking everyone for being nice. Sadly, I get an email every time someone writes back to me and when I see juvenile name calling going on I am forced to come back to defend myself. My apologies if I have said the wrong thing, but like I said, this is my first online forum so give me a chance.


You are a troll. You are trying to get people worked up, or you really are just that naive..but I doubt it. Go back to your fantasy world.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Honestly the only thing I think when I see people parading their little dogs around in purses with bows on their heads is how stupid they look and how much easier it would be to have the dog walking on a leash, instead of being carried around. I have nothing against little dogs, fostered 2 maltese actually, and boy did they love to romp and play in the yard. One I fostered in the dead of winter, he was 4 months old and the snow was about a foot over his head and he tromped right through it. Dogs need to be dogs, no matter what the breed.


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I guess it just struck me as odd when you said "upgraded" to a Maltese, like a Golden Retriever is a Honda Civic and you just bought a BMW.
> 
> You're in the right spot to know, that if being a status symbol is more important to you than having a best friend, that the typical Golden price from a good breeder is well over $1000, and that they typically cost more to feed, more to groom, therefore, cost more to own.
> 
> ...


Of course I have more pictures of sweet Jack-Bo. Here is one I took earlier today. Sometimes I let her drive my 2008 BMW 750i.


















I can take a few in my Mercedes Benz cabriolet later if you would like.

I am going to have to respectfully disagree with your take on a Golden Retriever being a status symbol. The reason being, that while they may be as expensive as a Maltese, the general public does not perceive them to be. Let me explain why. Golden retrievers can be had for next to noting at the local humane society or the pound. People know this; therefor they dismiss every golden retriever as one of those "$39.99 specials we see advertised on tv with Sara Mcglachlan singing in the background". Try picking up a Maltese for under $800; not gonna happen sister.

These discount pound pups are to the golden retriever world what 3 series are to my 7 series BMW. Although I bought my car CPO for $73,465 USD two years ago (originally retailed for a bit over $92,000) many non enthusiast write it off as one of those "$399/month lease deals we saw advertised during the game".


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

wow...all there is to say...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Your Maltese is pretty big compared to my friend's dogs...is it maybe a mix? 

How old is she? If she's still a pup, then she'll only get bigger...if not, then why the short coat? If she's that papered, why not let her coat be long the way it should be? Odd...


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

akgolden said:


> Insult? Don't believe you are intelligent enough to realize it's an insult.


Reported



akgolden said:


> Your logic is skewed. I know people that have half a million dollar homes, 100k cars in the garage. Are they wealthy? No they are just in debt. Just cause you think your are giving the image of wealth, does not mean you are in fact wealthy.


One would have to be quite wealthy to assume all that debt, no? 



akgolden said:


> When I see someone with a toy dog I usually imagine they can't handle a real dog.


You are gross.



akgolden said:


> You are a troll. You are trying to get people worked up, or you really are just that naive..but I doubt it. Go back to your fantasy world.


Ok, I looked up what a troll is online. At first I thought you were calling me a gnome or elf and assumed it was related to my small dog. Sounds immature nonetheless.

Look, I don't mind talking to you, all I ask is that you take that horrid picture of that sordid wild beast down. It is quite hard on the eyes of a rich Maltese owner.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If money is what is more important to you, I think you are in the wrong forum.

The members of this forum will tell you its their DOGS that make them feel wealthy. We're not desperately trying to win over strangers by throwing $ bills around.

Oh, and by the way, here's a Maltese for $350
Maltese puppy - City of Toronto Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

Here's a Maltese for $600
Purebred MALTESE "Olivia" ~ Very Loving little Dog! - City of Toronto Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

Here's a Maltese for $800
Tea cup female maltese - City of Toronto Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

That's just 3 of hundreds of ads. So what is your point.

Like I said, you're obviously just here to try and flaunt and get a rise out of people. Your logic is flawed.

I truly think you should check out that Spoiled Maltese website you were referred to. You'd feel right at home there


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Your Maltese is pretty big compared to my friend's dogs...is it maybe a mix?
> 
> How old is she? If she's still a pup, then she'll only get bigger...if not, then why the short coat? If she's that papered, why not let her coat be long the way it should be? Odd...


She is quite a hefty teacup tipping the scales at a whopping 4 pounds. As I stated earlier she is 4 years old. 

I will never, ever let her hair grow long. Not a fan of the "walking mop" look. She hasn't been groomed in three weeks. I am letting her slowly get dirty so that her silky, glistening white fur will turn a drab golden color. At that time I will take pictures of her, create an alternate account here on grf, and attempt to pass her off as a golden retriever pup.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

That's too far. Why don't you go and hit up the Maltese forum where they will be able to relate to you a little more. These are nice people here defending the breed they love just as much as you love yours. There is no need for this petty stuff. We get that you love to show off what you have, good for you. If you don't have nice things to say about this breed there isn't a reason to stick around.

People enjoy this forum and all the things they can share about their dogs, no need to insult their loved ones.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Also, for someone who is into the Maltese breed, your dog is not groomed properly.

The standard cut for a Maltese should be a long, beautiful cut.

You obviously (and lazily) had your dogs coat cut off, like most pet owners do.










Now THAT ^ is a beautiful dog. Yours looks like your standard pet store dog.


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> If money is what is more important to you, I think you are in the wrong forum.
> 
> The members of this forum will tell you its their DOGS that make them feel wealthy. We're not desperately trying to win over strangers by throwing $ bills around.
> 
> ...


All of the links you posted were of Canadian Maltese. My pure bred teacup Maltese was born here on US Soil. She is an American. I guess if you want to play by those rules I could hop on a plane and go get an African Maltese for 99 cents.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh noes I've been reported, whatever will the mods think!.. LOL



I will give you a little credit.. using the word sordid is pretty impressive. Maybe I underestimated your IQ....either way I will keep the pic up of my beautiful dog.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, here's a bunch of Maltese for adoption in California alone.

Adopt-a-Pet.com :: Adopt One of these Great Dogs!

I don't get what point you're trying to make.


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

baumgartml16 said:


> That's too far. Why don't you go and hit up the Maltese forum where they will be able to relate to you a little more. These are nice people here defending the breed they love just as much as you love yours. There is no need for this petty stuff. We get that you love to show off what you have, good for you. If you don't have nice things to say about this breed there isn't a reason to stick around.
> 
> People enjoy this forum and all the things they can share about their dogs, no need to insult their loved ones.


I don't love my dog. I just love how people get green with envy when they see me parading around town with her. This is proof.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay, well this forum is for people that love their dogs. Dogs aren't meant to be paraded around, they want love and affection from their owners. That is what this forum is about so like I said there is another forum that seems to fit you a lot better. 

If you want to join in on what this forum is actually about, go for it. But as far as your attitude towards the wonderful people on here, it is not acceptable. It is rude. There is no need for it. 

No one here is green with envy over your dog or you or what you have, believe me. We all have the love of our goldens or other breeds of dog and want to return that love. 

I welcome you to try loving your dog as much as it likely loves you, it is very rewarding.


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Also, for someone who is into the Maltese breed, your dog is not groomed properly.
> 
> The standard cut for a Maltese should be a long, beautiful cut.
> 
> ...


My word, that is one UGLY Maltese! That thing looks like a Japanese Karate Sensei. All it needs is a set of nun chucks and a few throwing knives. I'd take a mutt over that tramp.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Cmon folks if she wants to show off that little pup let her. As far as an upgrade from a Golden...... well.....you all know my thoughts...LOL.
You have a cute puppy.

PS friends...lets be nice


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

AlanK said:


> Cmon folks if she wants to show off that little pup let her. As far as an upgrade from a Golden...... well.....you all know my thoughts...LOL.
> You have a cute puppy.
> 
> PS friends...lets be nice


:dblthumb2


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

MalteseStatus said:


> Of course I have more pictures of sweet Jack-Bo. Here is one I took earlier today. Sometimes I let her drive my 2008 BMW 750i.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this really what you think of your dog? A status symbol? God, I feel sorry for that poor baby! By the way I got my maltese for FREE from his owner that no longer wanted him. You can get a maltese from the pound, too.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What's really sad, aside from the obvious of course, is that you fell for the term "teacup". I bet they saw you coming a mile away.


----------



## MalteseStatus (Oct 1, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Ok, here's a bunch of Maltese for adoption in California alone.
> 
> Adopt-a-Pet.com :: Adopt One of these Great Dogs!
> 
> I don't get what point you're trying to make.


Those are all half breed tramps. I'm talking trophy grade, pure bred, teacup Maltese. Jack-Bo's face is perfect. Those dogs you posted have brown and yellow spots all over them. Sad.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I see no reason to keep this up this is now closed


----------

